# Scales of War - Rescue at Rivenroar Battle Maps



## nickverto (Dec 10, 2008)

I know some people have posted battle maps to the Scales of War Module Rescue at Rivenroar dungeon but if anyone is interested here are my versions I created and printed out and pasted together on cardboard to use with my D&D group. I am still learning CC3 Dungeon Designer 3 so the 2nd level dungeon maps look better than the 1st floor in my opinion but still work just fine.

After you print them out cut out each dungeon section following the walls. Then paste them to large card board sheets using spray adhesive and then cut them out again. I think this design has been working pretty well for my group and they cut out in such a way that I only show them a section at a time and not the whole dungeon.

I plan to work on Bordrins Watch maps next and will post them as I get them done. Those will be a challenge.

Dungeon Level 2 Maps
View attachment Rescue at Rivenroar - Dungeon Level 2 - Map 01.pdf
View attachment Rescue at Rivenroar - Dungeon Level 2 - Map 02.pdf
View attachment Rescue at Rivenroar - Dungeon Level 2 - Map 03.pdf
View attachment Rescue at Rivenroar - Dungeon Level 2 - Map 04.pdf
View attachment Rescue at Rivenroar - Dungeon Level 2 - Map 05.pdf
View attachment Rescue at Rivenroar - Dungeon Level 2 - Map 06.pdf
View attachment Rescue at Rivenroar - Dungeon Level 2 - Map 07.pdf
View attachment Rescue at Rivenroar - Dungeon Level 2 - Map 08.pdf
View attachment Rescue at Rivenroar - Dungeon Level 2 - Map 09.pdf

Dungeon Level 1 Maps
View attachment Rescue at Rivenroar - Dungeon Level 1 - Map 01.pdf
View attachment Rescue at Rivenroar - Dungeon Level 1 - Map 02.pdf
View attachment Rescue at Rivenroar - Dungeon Level 1 - Map 03.pdf
View attachment Rescue at Rivenroar - Dungeon Level 1 - Map 04.pdf
View attachment Rescue at Rivenroar - Dungeon Level 1 - Map 05.pdf

Here are some pictures of the Dungeon lvl 2 after it has been printed and put together.














http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z194/nickverto/DSC_0202.jpg

Enjoy,
Nick


----------



## Dakion (Dec 12, 2008)

*Wow*

These are fantastic Nick!- thank you!!!


----------



## nickverto (Dec 12, 2008)

Glad you like them Dakion.

I am open to any criticism about the maps but please present information about what you think would make them better and not just "they suck".  My goal was to make them functional and be better than just using a vinyl map and markers.

Do you think the grid should be on top of everything or only show on the floor? I haven't decided which way I like better personally.


----------



## Privateer (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow, these are absolutely spectacular. I'm just about to start Siege of Bordrin's Watch with my group, so I eagerly await your next production.

I can't say for certain about the grid; it is helpful when shown over objects, but may be less pretty. I'd say go for whatever is quickest, honestly, because of how small the difference is.


----------



## Emryys (Dec 14, 2008)

Very Sweet!


----------



## BlackSeven (Jan 13, 2009)

Excellent work!  Greatly appreciated!

I started using these in my last gaming session and they were a big hit.  Just wanted to say that your work was appreciated both by me and by my players.  I look forward to using your further works as we progress through the adventure path.


----------



## Thrugnipp (Jan 23, 2009)

These are truly marvellous.

You don't, by any chance have a version of these for A4 paper? Annoyingly, my printer cannot be fooled into thinking it has Letter sized paper in it, and chops about 1/8th of an inch off the edge on each page.

And, as I have discovered, you cannot buy letter sized paper outside the USA!

If you don't I'll put up with the gaps. They are great and I really appreciate the work you put in.


----------



## nickverto (Jan 23, 2009)

I will start to make PDF's in A4 format as well.  It might take me a bit of time to re-do everything I currently have in the A4 format.  I'm really sorry. I  had no idea you could not get 8.5x11 letter paper. Give me some time and I will see what I can do for you with these older maps.


----------



## smdmcl (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice job, Nick. These look like they're really well done.



Thrugnipp said:


> you cannot buy letter sized paper outside the USA!



 We use 8.5x11 in Canada.


----------



## Thrugnipp (Jan 23, 2009)

nickverto said:


> I will start to make PDF's in A4 format as well.




That will be fantastic! I definitely owe you a pint, if you are ever in North Yorkshire.



smdmcl said:


> We use 8.5x11 in Canada.




I realised after I had sent it that it most likely wasn't true... Perhaps I should have said that I cannot find it in the UK, or even Europe... Or maybe my Google skills still need refining, but I did try many searches... all to no avail.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jan 28, 2009)

nickverto said:


> I will start to make PDF's in A4 format as well.  It might take me a bit of time to re-do everything I currently have in the A4 format.  I'm really sorry. I  had no idea you could not get 8.5x11 letter paper. Give me some time and I will see what I can do for you with these older maps.



These are totally awesome!

Can you also offer these maps as huge sized jpg files (1in)?  I would love to be able to photoshop out some sections, maybe to make adjustments for my specific campaign.

Maybe for Adventure's 02 and 03 as well? [begging puullleeeeeeeezzzze?)


----------



## kutulu (Feb 20, 2009)

As I mentioned over on the WotC forums, I have the first two adventure maps in full-size PNG files, one per level, and I actually managed to find the two Rivenroar ones.  Unfortunately they are *way* over the size limit for image attachments, so I'll have to find somewhere to host them.  (Combined the two maps are almost 20MB, which is more than I can fit on my ISP home page space.)  If/when I do I'll link to them from here.

--K

edit:

I just noticed that the size limit for .jpg files is almost 10MB (but not .jpeg files, oddly enough); converted to jpeg the files are just under 5MB each so here they are.  The quality isn't quite as good w/ the lossy compression but its not that noticable.


----------



## nickverto (Feb 20, 2009)

Kutulu those look great.  Thank you for posting them.  If you have some way to get the images to me I can host them.


----------



## Fast Learner (May 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for these, Nick! I blew up and printed out some of the originals from the SoW PDF, but these look much nicer (of course!).


----------



## djray1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

kutulu said:


> As I mentioned over on the WotC forums, I have the first two adventure maps in full-size PNG files, one per level, and I actually managed to find the two Rivenroar ones.  Unfortunately they are *way* over the size limit for image attachments, so I'll have to find somewhere to host them.  (Combined the two maps are almost 20MB, which is more than I can fit on my ISP home page space.)  If/when I do I'll link to them from here.
> 
> --K
> 
> ...




Tried importing these into maptool but cannot get the grid to line up properly.  I get a drift effect.  Any suggestions from anyone?


----------



## Asturia (May 4, 2010)

djray1974 said:


> Tried importing these into maptool but cannot get the grid to line up properly.  I get a drift effect.  Any suggestions from anyone?



Same problem here, anyone with a solution?


----------



## Webmetz (Feb 8, 2011)

At 25% size.
There is a 15 pixel horizontal overlap. Trim the right/left side of each image by 15px.
There is also a 17 pixel vertical overlap. Trim the bottom/top side of all images by 17px.

At 100% size
Horizontal Overlap: 153px
Vertical Overlap: 199px

Ta da. There we go, this allows you to correctly overlap the images from the PDF.


----------



## Steven Stoner (Jan 15, 2013)

Great work man, truly nice maps


----------

